# When will his fur get thick?? :/



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

My little guy is 9 weeks old and isnt as fluffy as most the german shepherd puppies i have seen his age.
What can i do to help him get his nice thick german shepherd hair??
Vitamins? Special shampoo? Help!


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Genetics. Some dogs just don't have a thick coat.
Onyx has always had a fairly tight coat, but as she ages, it has fluffed up a bit, still it is more sleek compared to my other ones.
I see some GSD's with coats like a Malinois and WL's tend to not be as fluffy as the SL's.


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

My mom use to pour the used grease from the cooked ground beef in the dog bowl with the dog food, but those were boxers. Has anyone tried this with the german shepherds? Or heard of it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That can cause pancreatitis...don't do it, especially for a baby puppy.
Make sure you are feeding a nutritious diet with the correct calcium/phosphorus ratio for growing pups(many threads on diet!) As long as your pup is healthy, the coat will be what it will be, you can't make a coatie out of a short stock coat.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Genetics. Some dogs just don't have a thick coat.
> Onyx has always had a fairly tight coat, but as she ages, it has fluffed up a bit, still it is more sleek compared to my other ones.
> I see some GSD's with coats like a Malinois and WL's tend to not be as fluffy as the SL's.


Like she said!

He's adorable.

Where are you? Sometimes they have thicker coats in colder climates.

Don't mess with his food if you're feeding quality kibble or raw. Grease won't make him fluffier.


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

We are in Florida. Where the weather is indifferent... cold and hot every other day... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have him on veggi pedigree puppy food. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

get him off that asap...read the nutrition forums, or barf/raw
Pedigree is nasty stuff for a growing pup.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pedigree vegetarian?


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes pedigree veg.
What is the best thing for him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Check here to find a food that is both good and affordable for you. The site is also very helpful in explaining the ingredients.

Best Dog Foods

And be sure to read this page

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/dogs-carnivores-omnivores/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You will definitely see a better coat once you get him off of that food! I am pretty much a vegetarian myself but it is definitely not the correct diet for a dog, especially a growing puppy! 

You will need to skip the grocery store and buy your food in a locally owned store or a bigger chain to get the better foods.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

We feed our puppy dehydrated carrots from www.olewousa.com Our breeder told us they will help the coat a little and they will aid in digestion and making runny poop thicken up. Plus they will help the dog obtain the nice orange tint to his fur.....so I have been told....only time will tell with our puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Jmcdermit said:


> We feed our puppy dehydrated carrots from www.olewousa.com Our breeder told us they will help the coat a little and they will aid in digestion and making runny poop thicken up. Plus they will help the dog obtain the nice orange tint to his fur.....so I have been told....only time will tell with our puppy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Someone told me feeding the dog any kind of vegetable that grows underground is dangerous for the dog? Is this true? If any, what vegetables are safe for a GSD? I have a 4.5 month old GSD and im feeding him 2 scoops of Ziwipeak Air Dried Lamp & Vension 3 times a day...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ziwipeak is great food! Carrots are fine for dogs but I have never heard of them firming up poops or really doing much except giving them something to chew on. Canned pumpkin will firm up poops.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

Well the dehydrated carrots are in pellet form and you add water to them which makes them kind of a mushy texture. The only ingredient is carrots. Check out the website if you would like to know more. They also sell dehydrated beets but I don't know what those do as my breeder didn't say anything about them. I am going to have to take my breeders word on the diet since they own my dogs sire which is http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=513778-basko-von-haus-vierra
He was the young dog Sieger making him the number 1 GSD for his age group. They know how to maintain beautiful dogs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Check that list of the best dog foods and pick one of the top five brands. Your puppy is very young and his coat won't come in until he is at least 5-6 months old. Especially since you are in a warm climate. Proper (not veggie) food and patience. With any good quality dog food you don't need to add anything to augment it. Assuming that your dog is in good health, all the additional vitamins, etc are just to placate insecure dog owners.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My pup has only been on "taste of the wild" ..he in 6 months old and has the most amazing shinny, soft, thick full coat....my girl will be a year next week and I put her on it when we got the little boy back in December - she also has that soft silky coat..Actually they don't shed to much either


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

There are so many dog foods out now!! Lol thanks for all the info. I was getting his food at wal mart but maybe i should try tractor supply for better food.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The dehydrated carrots is what people use to make their Black and Red GSD Redder. Nothing wrong with it, but not specifically to make a puppy's coat healthier and thicker - that comes from good food. 

I have heard that feeding cooked, pureed carrots will do the same for firming up poop as feeding canned pumpkin, but have never tried it myself.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

My aunt told me about the pumpkin but we haven't tried that one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> The dehydrated carrots is what people use to make their Black and Red GSD Redder. Nothing wrong with it, but not specifically to make a puppy's coat healthier and thicker - that comes from good food.


Actually, it is a lot more than giving the dog pigment.

There is a lot of nutrition in those carrots, especially because of the way they're grown. This link has lots of info.
https://www.olewousa.com/whyChooseOlewoCarrots.aspx


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jmcdermit said:


> We feed our puppy dehydrated carrots from www.olewousa.com Our breeder told us they will help the coat a little and they will aid in digestion and making runny poop thicken up. Plus they will help the dog obtain the nice orange tint to his fur.....so I have been told....only time will tell with our puppy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How much do you give? Do you do it every day or is it something you rotate? I looked at the website and saw that for a large dog you should give 1-2 tablespoons but I don't know if that is per feeding or a daily total. Also that seems like a lot of carrots! (it says 1 tablespoon will turn into 1/2 cup when rehydrated)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Abby142 said:


> How much do you give? Do you do it every day or is it something you rotate? I looked at the website and saw that for a large dog you should give 1-2 tablespoons but I don't know if that is per feeding or a daily total. Also that seems like a lot of carrots! (it says 1 tablespoon will turn into 1/2 cup when rehydrated)


I feed a tablespoon of rehydrated product per day.

What I do is rehydrate enough to yield about a cup, then purée in the blender (for maximum absorption,) then freeze it into little ice cubes. He gets one a day, thawed, in his dinner.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

We just mix 1 cup of water with 1 cup of carrot pellets in hot water(no oil) for about 10 minutes and then put them in a bowl in the fridge. Then we scoop our a couple spoonfuls of it into her bowl with her ***e brand non sweetened non flavored sugar free yogurt...and she goes to town!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

